
Americans Work More Than Ever, and More Than Anyone Else - paulpauper
https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/12/americas-white-collar-workers-cant-escape-office/602989/
======
forgot_again
And are wealthier than all other large developed nations too

~~~
smt88
By what metric? Average wealth?

We're also less healthy and less happy than a lot of "poorer" (by your
accounting) developed nations, so seemingly that wealth doesn't get us much.

